

NGENIX, the first Russian nationwide Content Delivery Network (CDN) launched - mg1313
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/10/ngenix-first-russian-nationwide-content-delivery-network-content-delivery-network-cdn/

======
mechanical_fish
Great. Why do the two pieces of Russian software that I know of have to have
the _same name_ : the nginx web server and the NGENIX CDN?

It's DIVX vs DivX all over again.

Is this a coincidence? Or is there a Russian word for "awesome" that sounds
like "engine X"? Or what?

